
What it's like to work at YouNoodle - girk
http://blog.snaptalent.com/?p=222
======
rjett
Has anyone else noticed the similarities in all these snaptalent interviews? I
understand that snaptalent is trying to provide a quick, entertaining read,
but from what I can see, every startup they have profiled is unique because of
their entrepreneurial environment, their heated battles on Nintendo Wii,
Guitar Hero, or ping-pong, and their love of a nice cold one at the village
pub after work. It would be nice to see some more probing questions which
would help differentiate each startup they interview.

------
run4yourlives
That's what I'd want, somebody doing chin-ups next to my desk while I'm
struggling with some pesky coding issue.

I know I'm not in the in crowd for saying this, but open concept offices suck,
no matter how cool they may be. Joel is definitely bang on with this. Hasn't
anyone read Peopleware?

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/BionicOffice.html>

~~~
truebosko
I would hurt myself if I had to work behind a wall. At my office, it's open
concept. I'm the only guy doing anything remotely related to tech work (Other
staff are sales, shipping, products, etc) and it's nice to not only be able to
sit back and talk a bit when you need a break but also to know what's going on
in the company from others perspective.

In my opinion, an open office especially in a smaller environment keeps
everyone in the know about the company and builds a stronger unity towards the
primary goal

~~~
biohacker42
That may work if you're the tech guy at a non tech company, and your work
comes in short spurts.

But if you're a coder, essentially dong applied math for 8 hours a day, piece
and quiet make a big difference.

------
petercooper
Proof that rents in the Bay Area have plummeted! Seriously, that looks like a
lot of space for 9 - we'd break arms for that in Europe.

------
pxlpshr
When a tool comes out that pre-maturely analyzes a startup's value, and the
office is filled with toys and distractions -- then the only thing left is to
wait... wait for it... _POP_

------
timae
Plus there's the ping pong.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=305515>

------
rokhayakebe
The lady is kinda cute. Way to boost productivity.

~~~
srn
Their productivity boost is proven by the unquestionable correlation between
physical attractiveness and IQ. We all know that software engineers would be
working in Hollywood except they get more money from startups.

------
sdpurtill
That guy doing pullups in the first picture is soo weak!!

Oh wait... That kind of looks like... Wait nevermind.

------
Joseph11234
who's that pretty girl? she must be the queen of silicon valley

